# [H] Warhammer 40k Collectors 6th edition Rulebook (ebay) [W] ££/Swap[uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Take a look at this auction. I have the warhammer 40k collectors 6th edition rulebook. It is still in its full packaging as it come in the post on monday. The item will be shipped back out like this so the new owner can have the pleasure of cracking it open and finding out what edition of the 4000 only worldwide it is. If you missed out on the day heres your chance to bag a copy. Remember only 4000 worldwide so very limited. 

*The auction is only on for 3 days so get bidding.*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261058599718?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649 

Thanks stephen :grin:


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

this is not a bump. Just an update as the item has been revised with the following statement

This item has been revised and here is why. I have opened the outer boxes just so I could check it actually was the collectors 6th edition rulebook. Because there are so many chancers out there in this world. So if I sent it and they opened it and got back to me and said it wasn't the right item inside and replaced it with something else I would have no leg to stand on as I had not opened it and checked. So to counter that possibility I opened it. The book has still not been out of the box + I have added a pic. Thats as far into the light this book has been. It is now resealed. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The title says swap.. What would you be willing to swap for?


----------



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

40k armys really would be considered if its worth it.


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

I have some tyrannids if you ate interested....


----------

